# 2009 Rock formation layout



## utar (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is my step by step 3ft tank setup. most of the equipments are reuse from the old setup.









Old ADA Amazonia plus newly bought PowerSand Special M。









15 pieces of unknown stone plus PenacW, PenacP, Bacter 100, Clear Super, Tourmaline S。









Evenly spreaded.









Now is PowerSand Special M！









Flatten PowerSand with ruler。









Pour some ADA Amazonia Powder to cover the side。









I'm using stainless steel net to prevent PowerSand being pull up when rescape。









2cm thick of PowerSand。









Pour in ADA Amazonia Powder。









Ladies & gentleman, is the main actor - ADA Amazonia 2。









Preliminary layout。


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Not too shabby!

You certainly have a very neatly put together tank!

I hope I'm not jumping the gun too much but I'm too curious. What kind of plants are you going to keep? I've got a rock tank that I've been experimenting with and I've found that some plants just look weird with the rocks, I'm finding it hard to decide what to use as a foreground. 

Looking forwards to finding out! Oh and welcome to APC


----------



## utar (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm using plant as below:
- Rotala rotundifolia
- Hemianthus callitrichoides ''Cuba''
- Blyxa japonica 
- Eleocharis parvula
- Eleusine indica (L.) Gaertn
- Echinodorus tenellus
- Ammania Gracilis
- Ludwigia arcuata


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice start. I look forward to the updates.


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Nice--can't wait to see it planted!


----------



## mooredmb32 (Oct 14, 2005)

Looks good to me.... Very nice rocks.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

Everything looks good except the rock layout. I think its too neat and uniform in a line, not a natural feel to it. You might want to group some of the smaller rocks on the left side and angle some rocks on the right side.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Same here to uniform in a line for the rocks. How about push the rocks on to both left and right and lower the center? Rocks to rocks should be a little more closer to each other...


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

I hate to say but IMO the netting will eventually make things harder for you I think. If you get a bunch of roots that grow into and intertwine with the netting then it will make it really hard to lift the plants without breaking a bunch of the roots and pulling up the mesh.

Maybe I'm way off base but that's my 2 cents.


----------



## utar (Oct 15, 2007)

armedbiggiet said:


> Same here to uniform in a line for the rocks. How about push the rocks on to both left and right and lower the center? Rocks to rocks should be a little more closer to each other...


Thanks for the comment. I just try something different. I dont want to follow other people tracks.


----------



## I-Ruehl (Sep 5, 2009)

love it!


----------



## utar (Oct 15, 2007)

jmontee said:


> I hate to say but IMO the netting will eventually make things harder for you I think. If you get a bunch of roots that grow into and intertwine with the netting then it will make it really hard to lift the plants without breaking a bunch of the roots and pulling up the mesh.
> 
> Maybe I'm way off base but that's my 2 cents.


If the plant root is strong, yes, it is difficult to pull out the plant without damaging the root. But, it is better than pull out the Powersand as well.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

roots would grow back, but power sand in the water, that is alot of problems.


----------



## utar (Oct 15, 2007)

armedbiggiet said:


> roots would grow back, but power sand in the water, that is alot of problems.


What problem is it? It is because the pwrsand to fertile which eventually will stimulate the growth of algae?


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

inspite of everything said its still your layout you should do whatever makes you happy man. but looks great cant wait to see it planted.


----------



## talkingplant (Aug 19, 2009)

Love the layout. It looks great!


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

I personally think the stones look great. Where did you get them/ where is a good place to get stones like that? All the natural stones in my area aren't the best for this unfortunately


----------



## utar (Oct 15, 2007)

flashbang009 said:


> I personally think the stones look great. Where did you get them/ where is a good place to get stones like that? All the natural stones in my area aren't the best for this unfortunately


Sorry, i'm from M'sia. I think ADA now have a lots of distributor around the place. You should be able to find it easily.


----------

